# 1195 form ( Identity declaration)



## Ahmedserag777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm a bit confused by the citizenship process, for applying for citizenship by descent.

It lists I need to submit document 1195, which requests "Transaction Reference Number (the number that you were given when you lodged your online application)". Confused as I do not yest have a TRN number until I apply, but I need the TRN to apply?

Any ideas

Thanks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ahmedserag777 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a bit confused by the citizenship process, for applying for citizenship by descent.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you lodge first, then fill in the form with the TRN and attach it?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I believe that as soon as you start an application, you will get a TRN. You can then enter that in the 1195.


----------



## Ahmedserag777 (Jul 25, 2018)

rahulreshu said:


> I believe that as soon as you start an application, you will get a TRN. You can then enter that in the 1195.



Thank you sooooo much rahulreshu. I found it on the top of the page after few steps . Regards


----------

